

Twitter bots - cdvonstinkpot
http://botwiki.org/bots/

======
nthitz
Allison Parrish has done a lot of neat work with twitter bots.

[http://air.decontextualize.com/twitterbot/](http://air.decontextualize.com/twitterbot/)
[https://twitter.com/aparrish/lists/my-
bots/members](https://twitter.com/aparrish/lists/my-bots/members)

------
pjob
My favorite is Stealth Mountain:

[https://twitter.com/StealthMountain/with_replies](https://twitter.com/StealthMountain/with_replies)

------
meowface
One I made ages ago:

[https://twitter.com/WhoNotWhom/with_replies](https://twitter.com/WhoNotWhom/with_replies)

